

How the Mac no longer matters to Apple - cek
http://www.wingsofreason.com/2012/07/26/apple-revenue-breakdown-july-quarters-2012-edition/

======
jayfuerstenberg
I find the title a bit sensationalist.

Apple already knows this is the post PC era, it declared and helped usher it
in. Macs will still be needed now and for the foreseeable future.

Before passing away, Steve Jobs remarked that tablets will be the cars the
majority of drivers need and PCs/Macs will be the trucks for doing the rest of
the heavy work.

